# need friends



## bode phillips (Feb 23, 2014)

English speaking friends in Padova.


----------



## stacey812000 (Feb 6, 2011)

If you want to meet friends, probably try writing more!


----------



## Smitherman91 (Feb 1, 2014)

I think is a good Idea Making friends in forums


----------

